

What's the difference between a startup and a magic spell?  - yamada

You assemble symbols in a specific manner.  If done correctly, they will have an alchemical effect on the chemical reactions within the mind of the intended target.  This will alter his perception of the world, which in turn will alter his actions, which in turn will further alter the world according to your will ... to a reasonable degree.  Quick - what am I talking about - a spell or a business plan/website/demo?
======
rms
Everything can be reduced to determinism. It's still easier to pretend we have
free will.

~~~
yamada
But determinism is just what happens when you negate your own role in the
system with personal apathy; otherwise you have the much more fun realm of
scenarios and their associated probabilities, which are in turn largely in
flux ...

